

Hiring Hacks For Startups - mboverell
http://recruitloop.com/blog/hiring-hacks-for-startups/

======
cuttooth
"24. Send a personal note (with meaningful feedback) to every person you
interview. Thank them for their time, be transparent with your decision
(whether successful or not), and if appropriate, offer constructive feedback.
The last point won’t work for everyone, but will be appreciated by most
(reasonable) candidates, by giving them something to work on."

This is probably the best point in the entire article.

------
sardonicbryan
In addition to offering a beverage, also offer bathroom breaks between
interviewers.

------
whichdan
More companies need to offer 4-day work weeks.

